# Howdy Yakers



## vito (Oct 6, 2014)

G`day all,my user name is "VITO" I`m based at Ipswich QLD. I`ve been a keen fisho for years, boat, land, and kayak.(nothing like having one finger in three pies) I`ll fish freshwater for sport but saltwater for a feed.Being a newbie on this forum can`t wait to contribute and learn from it. So don1t be shy , give me a hoot. Cheers VITO


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi vito

welcome to AKFF


----------

